# wie kann ich sandaale für plattfische fangen?



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*hallo zusammen habe schon öfters gelesen, dass man sandaalegeziehlt fangen kann und wollte mal wissen wie.*


habe vor in diesem jahr hoch an de ostsee zu fahren und damit einige steinbutte zu erwischen ....


wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre schon cool ...#h


----------



## hd-treiber (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: wie kann ich sandaale für plattfische fangen?*

schau Dir mal diesen Thread an, da gabs schon ganz passable Auskünfte...#6


----------



## fischfan112 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: wie kann ich sandaale für plattfische fangen?*

ok dange


----------



## JunkieXL (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: wie kann ich sandaale für plattfische fangen?*

Ich wohn ja an der Ostsee und beangel die auch gezielt ich hab in über 15 Jahren drauf angel grade mal 20-30 gefangen also mach dir nicht zu große Hoffnungen der Steinbutt ist noch seltener zu fangen als ne Mefo!


----------



## fischfan112 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: wie kann ich sandaale für plattfische fangen?*

krass ...hmm naja en versuch isses wert


----------

